# Your favorite songs named for a woman.



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm going to go with these as my top three:

1.






2.






3.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

And just because I care, here's a bonus Ray LaMontagne.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I was--and still am-- very sorely tempted to include _*Lola *_by the Kinks; open to debate whether it's really about a man or a woman--or perhaps both at the same time--IMHO, it is one of the best rock songs ever penned, especially with its double entendre lines near the end. 

p.s. @ EricABQ, Great idea for a post! :cheers:


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Undoubtedly 'Eloise'
The Damned's version, although the original is cool as well 'cept have momentarily forgotten who did it.
Can't post link cos on mobile.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Like the idea.

This has got to be one of my favourites, from their greatest period IMHO.





One from a very influential band





And from their surrealistic era, with Syd in control of songwriting


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Tops!

*Eels* - Grace Kelly Blues





*Howlin' Wolf* - Louise 





*Steve Forbert* - song for Katrina





/ptr


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

POWER PLAY!


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Rosalita by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A few of my faves, with just the name as a title:

Kayleigh (Marillion)
Michele (Gerard Lenorman)
Anne (Kayak)
Lotte (Stephan Sulke)
Angie (Rolling Stones)
Adia (Sarah McLachlan)
Aubrey (Bread)
Irene (Kayak)
Marleen (Marianne Rosenberg)
Suzanne (Leonard Cohen or Peter Gabriel)
Renee (Talk Talk)
Rhiannon (Fleetwood Mac)
Sandra (Lucifer)
Sara (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*'Ruby' by Ray Charles,* coming from a rare album of his that had songs all named after women. But this song was a huge hit in its day.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. Some really good music in this thread.

Here's another one of my favorites, from my favorite song writer:


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

No one has picked this classic yet?


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I always liked the Turtles Elenore:






The Left Banke's Walk Away Renee:






The Beatles Julia:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Ana Maria by Wayne Shorter
Sweet Emily by Leon Russell
Valerie by Richard Thompson
Song For Sharon by Joni Mitchell


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Most certainly, My Sharona. The Knack, written by Berton Averre and Doug Fieger.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Cold Chisel Janelle


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

A couple more Leo Kottke covered. Louise, and Tom T. Hall's Pamela Brown.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hah! Just found out that "My Sharona" was on President George W. Bush's iPod in 2005. Maybe still is!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Hah! Just found out that "My Sharona" was on President George W. Bush's iPod in 2005. Maybe still is!


Now that explains a lot about the world we live in............... and how it got here!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

another trio from the gulp of the Baltic!

*they might be giants* - ana ng





*Neil Young* - Pocahontas





David Sylvian - Emily Dickinson





/ptr


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I won't include youtube links as this may slow things down too much but these songs immediately spring to mind:

Bernadette - Four Tops
Cindy's Lament - Rod Stewart
Not So Sweet Martha Lorraine - Country Joe & The Fish
Victoria - The Kinks
Rosalie - Thin Lizzy cover
Gloria - Them
Irene Wilde - Ian Hunter
A Rose for Emily - The Zombies
Celia - Charles Mingus
Isabel Goudie - The Sensational Alex Harvey Band


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Layla: Eric Clapton


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Jimi Hendrix--*The Wind Cries Mary
*Neil Young--*Cinnamon Girl* 

I tried to post these up from You Tube but no go. Sorry!


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

samurai said:


> Jimi Hendrix--*The Wind Cries Mary
> *Neil Young--*Cinnamon Girl*
> 
> I tried to post these up from You Tube but no go. Sorry!


Here you go!

The Wind Cries Mary





Cinnamon Girl






:tiphat:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ KP, As always, you've got my back. Much obliged! :wave:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

samurai said:


> Jimi Hendrix--*The Wind Cries Mary
> *Neil Young--*Cinnamon Girl*
> 
> I tried to post these up from You Tube but no go. Sorry!


Two great choices! But shows our ages, huh?


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Two great choices! But shows our ages, huh?


Absolutely!!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Since we're speaking of age, how about *Maggie May,* by Rod Stewart?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

samurai said:


> Since we're speaking of age, how about *Maggie Mae,* by Rod Stewart?


You crusty old geezer! :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Cold Chisel Janelle
> 
> Try this another version of Janelle


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Maggie May was a great mention by Samurai. Rod Stewart is a great singer when he has great songs to sing. 

I even forgive him for his awful cover of Downtown Train.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

EricABQ said:


> Maggie May was a great mention by Samurai. Rod Stewart is a great singer when he has great songs to sing.
> 
> I even forgive him for his awful cover of Downtown Train.


His early albums especially are worth a hearing like *Gasoline Alley* and *Every Picture Tells a Story*. I didn't care for the 80s or 90s Rod but I have found his recent American Songbook recordings quite listenable.

Kevin


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I also remember being very fond of his_* Mandolin Wind.*_


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

samurai said:


> I also remember being very fond of his_* Mandolin Wind.*_


Yea...Mandolin Wind was a fine song and it's also on *Every Picture Tells a Story*. Another early Rod album I forgot to mention was *Never a Dull Moment*. He had some great backup musicians in the early days.

Kevin


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Most of my favs have been mentioned. I would like to add O Bernadine by Pat Boone.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Amanda by Boston.

Maggie May is a great song. According to Wikipedia, it was #1 single in UK and US in 1971.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

The Beatles--*Polythene Pam
*The Who*--Pictures of Lily
*America-*-Sister Golden Hair 
*


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Steely Dan--*Rikki Don't Lose That Number, Rose Darling, Aja, Josie. 
*


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The title is something like "They Call the Wind Mariah". There were several covers.

Barbara Allen.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Sure can't go wrong with some of the ones mentioned so far- The Beatles' "Julia," "Sara" by Fleetwood Mac, Steely Dan's "Josie"---- but I ought to make some original additions- so, in chronological order:

The Beach Boys: *Barbara Ann*





A Stewart Copeland-penned offering from The Police- *Miss Gradenko*





And for a rollicking finish, Jon, Baz & Mince rocking The Fratellis- *Chelsea Dagger*


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

"Roxanne"

But not the original version....I don't even know who that one is by. The tango version in Moulin Rouge.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> The title is something like "They Call the Wind Mariah". There were several covers.
> 
> Barbara Allen.


The Maria song is from the Lerner and Loewe musical "Paint Your Wagon", I have a great recording of the Metropolitan Opera star Robert Merrill singing it.
I am not a fan of musicals but most certainly am a fan of Mr.Merrill.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Here's another Ruby (Don't take your love to town). A huge hit for Kenny Rogers and the First Edition in 1969


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

That Cocteau Twins album where every song is a woman's name.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Sonata said:


> "Roxanne"


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

EricABQ said:


>


Part of a great movie, as well.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Rolling Stones--*Brown Sugar, Honky-Tonk Women*


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

samurai said:


> Part of a great movie, as well.


The greatest of the classic Eddie movies.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

*Swamp Girl* - 1971 by Swamp Salad, Aussie Phych Boogie Rock????!!!!!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

As I like troikas, here's another laid back trio:

*Tony Joe White* - Polk Salad Annie 





*J.J. Cale* - Lou-Easy-Ann 





*Lou Reed & Victoria Williams* - "Crazy Mary" 





/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Eloise - The Damned






Me and Sarah Jane - Genesis


----------



## lunchdress (Apr 20, 2013)

Deanna - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds
Alice - Tom Waits
Visions of Johanna - Bob Dylan

among some others mentioned (Angie, Candy Says, Julia)






almost forgot my most favorite!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Factory Girl, most certainly. After My Sharona, of course.


----------



## esharpe (May 16, 2013)

Laura, from the film of the same name: 1944


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

esharpe said:


> Laura, from the film of the same name: 1944


Does that qualify as a "song"?


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

A striking version of "My Funny Valentine" by a singer I'd never heard of. Taken from us too soon, she brings something so authentic and heartfelt to this song. The piano is gorgeous.


----------



## Ebab (Mar 9, 2013)

Kevin Pearson said:


> Does that qualify as a "song"?


Is it not a song in the movie? I don't think I've seen it.


----------



## Ebab (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Blue (May 20, 2013)

I can't believe no one has said the 1992 unplugged version of Eric Clapton's Layla yet. Adore that one, even more than the original. 




Come on Eileen, covered by Save Ferris





And Nirvana's Polly!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Eloise...I think it was Barry Ryan.

My Faves would be.

Lady Eleanor by Lindisfarne 





Rosalie by Thin Lizzy
No need for a video on that!

Richard Thomson's Bee's Wing doesnt feature a name but is my fave song about a woman ever. Just perfect!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The Turtles - Elenore my fav!!!! And just think Zappa was their future..........


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

'Angie' by Bert Jansch
'Lucille' by Little Richard
'Sadie' by The Spinners, but I prefer James Taylor's version.
'Donna, Donna' sung by Joan Baez and wiki tells me it's a Yiddish song by Sholom Secunda about a calf being taken to be slaughtered...my mum sang this to me as a child as my name is Donna...

'Carolina in my mind' by James Taylor
'Ro-ro Rosey' by Van Morrison
'Roxanne' by Sting
'Gloria' by Van Morrison and Them


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

From Russell's 1971 album, Shelter People.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Barbara Ann by The Beach Boys
Hey, Carol - The Rolling Stones version
And the Wind cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix
and


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Leonard Cohen - Suzanne






Dolly Parton - Jolene






Simon & Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

One of my favourites is this song by Silvio Rodríguez, "Judith":


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

Tonči Huljić's Claudine






Stephen Foster's Oh! Susanna


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

Les Reed & Barry Mason's Delilah


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Emmie/Emily written and sung by the late great Laura Nyro.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

"Dindi" (Portuguese pronunciation: [dʒĩˈdʒi] - which sounds like Gin-Gee in English) by Antonio Carlos Jobim, who wrote this piece especially for the Brazilian singer Sylvia Telles, whose nickname was Dindi. In December 1966, only a short while after Telles had recorded this piece with the guitarist Rosinha de Valença, she was killed in a road accident in Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

FYI - Tommy Chong plays guitar on this track!


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Chao Lola


----------

